# who's playing Powerball tonight?



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2016)

I am, one ticket the news just said 900 million dollars that's a lot of money even if you don't play buy one ticket what can it hurt?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2016)

I saw one news story last night showing a line of people queueing up to buy tickets and the line went around the block - hundreds of people.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I saw one news story last night showing a line of people queueing up to buy tickets and the line went around the block - hundreds of people.


those people are insane I buy mine at the grocery store when I play


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 9, 2016)

Me ,me,me,me,( running around holding hand in the air ) Don't worry David if I win ,you win and some others here on the forum will receive a big fat check in the mail . As long as they promise not to pass out by the road . Don't want anyone to get hit by a car . haha


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah, right. Promises, promises.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 9, 2016)

You Yvonne I will definitely deliver that check in person.


----------



## wellington (Jan 9, 2016)

Me, but if I win, I won't be revealing it until my accountant and attorney has gone over the best way to handle it. To keep as much away from the government then they already will have taken.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 9, 2016)

Don't even get me started on that aspect .


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd say we buy a island in a nice warm climate year around . Fill it with good friends and tortoises .


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm playing!!!  Hubby bought 2 tickets.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2016)

you guys can all relax I just bought the winning ticket at the store


----------



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> I'd say we buy a island in a nice warm climate year around . Fill it with good friends and tortoises .


It has to be a tropical island I don't like the cold


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2016)

I got my ticket.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Jan 9, 2016)

Of course!!!! I got a few tickets from a few different places. I figure anything is possible so why not give it a shot?


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 9, 2016)

I thought about it all day and never made it to the store


----------



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2016)

well in all honesty you probably saved two bucks


----------



## Neal (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got my ticket. Just so you guys know, if I win, I will be generously sharing with all of you because I know you would do the same!

You can't win if you don't play...you can't lose if you don't play either.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2016)

if I'm the sole winner of 900 million dollars a lot of people on here are gonna be receiving very big checks


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2016)

dmmj said:


> if I'm the sole winner of 900 million dollars a lot of people on here are gonna be receiving very big checks



If you are the sole winner of 900 million dollars you will have all sorts of people coming out of the wood work claiming to be your best friend ever.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> If you are the sole winner of 900 million dollars you will have all sorts of people coming out of the wood work claiming to be your best friend ever.


I'm going to pay someone very very well to keep those people aeay from me


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 9, 2016)

I will buy me a fort ! Then buy crocodiles for my mote around my fort .


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you starting to give me competition for being the Forum's hermit?


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 9, 2016)

No competition from me . I didn't say I wouldn't fill it with friends and family .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 9, 2016)

dmmj said:


> you guys can all relax I just bought the winning ticket at the store


Excellent. I was getting all worked up and tense because I'd yet to get one. Knowing you have puts me deeply at ease.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> No competition from me . I didn't say I wouldn't fill it with friends and family .




You can hire me to man the .50 cals in the turrets at each corner.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 9, 2016)

Deal ! But they'll be 30 millimeters and rpg's .


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> Deal ! But they'll be 30 millimeters and rpg's .



Dude. Those won't leave any pieces for the crocs.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 9, 2016)

It sure will chum them up .


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> It sure will chum them up .



I'll tell you what. If either of us win, we are going to have some good times! And some cool stuff!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> I'll tell you what. If either of us win, we are going to have some good times! And some cool stuff!


You are right .


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 9, 2016)

Well we all are going to work Monday .Sorry Tom no playing in my new fort .


----------



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2016)

No one won the lottery so the next 1 will go to 1.3 billion


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 10, 2016)

Better get out there and buy more tickets.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 10, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> You Yvonne I will definitely deliver that check in person.



Always knew you liked her best. *goes off to pout*


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 10, 2016)

dmmj said:


> you guys can all relax I just bought the winning ticket at the store



I think you need to buy another one.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 10, 2016)

TerrapinStation said:


> Of course!!!! I got a few tickets from a few different places. I figure anything is possible so why not give it a shot?



That is what my husband does. Each state he stops in, he buys a couple. Except for Illinois.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> That is what my husband does. Each state he stops in, he buys a couple. Except for Illinois.


what's wrong with Illinois is it unlucky?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 10, 2016)

dmmj said:


> what's wrong with Illinois is it unlucky?



They are broke, so they do not pay the winners.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm buying 100 bucks worth of tickets . Ha-ha


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> Well we all are going to work Monday .Sorry Tom no playing in my new fort .



Darn it Mike. You were supposed to win so I didn't have to go back to work today…

I guess I will just have to go get paid for playing with animals again. Ho hum...


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> I'm buying 100 bucks worth of tickets . Ha-ha



I only buy two. On e quick pick and one of my own numbers. I figure if I am supposed to win, this gives the cosmic powers of the universe at least two options.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2016)

Yesterday I asked my daughter if she went into town to pick me up a ticket. Well, she didn't go into town. But she went in this a.m. and just called me to give me my numbers. Wouldn't it be great if one of us here on the Forum won? 

(And the whole time I'm talking on the phone, trying to hear what she's saying, that darned bird is, "Wheet, Wheet, Wheet!!!" over and over in the sharpest, shrillest whistle you've ever heard. I swear, I'm going to wring that ring-neck's neck!!!!!)


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday I asked my daughter if she went into town to pick me up a ticket. Well, she didn't go into town. But she went in this a.m. and just called me to give me my numbers. Wouldn't it be great if one of us here on the Forum won?
> 
> (And the whole time I'm talking on the phone, trying to hear what she's saying, that darned bird is, "Wheet, Wheet, Wheet!!!" over and over in the sharpest, shrillest whistle you've ever heard. I swear, I'm going to wring that ring-neck's neck!!!!!)



And why did they rehome this bird?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> And why did they rehome this bird?



Hm-m-m-m ***Yvonne's eyes turn skyward towards the left, while tapping her chin with her index finger*** I wonder!

No, he was found free flying. Probably turned loose by his previous keeper because of the shrill whistle!


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m ***Yvonne's eyes turn skyward towards the left, while tapping her chin with her index finger*** I wonder!
> 
> No, he was found free flying. Probably turned loose by his previous keeper because of the shrill whistle!



"Wheet wheet wheet" sounds like baby noises. I bet this is a young one craving food and attention.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2016)

if I win 1.3 billion will I B considered a billionaire? Even if I have to give about half of it away to taxes?


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m ***Yvonne's eyes turn skyward towards the left, while tapping her chin with her index finger*** I wonder!
> 
> No, he was found free flying. Probably turned loose by his previous keeper because of the shrill whistle!




That's right! I forgot he was found!


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2016)

dmmj said:


> if I win 1.3 billion will I B considered a billionaire? Even if I have to give about half of it away to taxes?



If you want to be called a billionaire, I will do it anytime.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 10, 2016)

It would be nice to win all that cash . I would have no problems with sharing it .


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> "Wheet wheet wheet" sounds like baby noises. I bet this is a young one craving food and attention.



Yes, he only does it when I'm in the room but not paying attention to him.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 10, 2016)

Will I won four dollars . Hit the power ball number .


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 10, 2016)

Dammit spell check ! Well I won four dollars ,not will I won four dollars . Spell check if you had a neck I'd choke you .


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> Dammit spell check ! Well I won four dollars ,not will I won four dollars . Spell check if you had a neck I'd choke you .



I though you were just informing Will. Publicly. In front of, and to the exclusion of, all the rest of us.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> I though you were just informing Will. Publicly. In front of, and to the exclusion of, all the rest of us.


I actually think he won the big one he just wants to throw us off the trail


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 10, 2016)

Nope if I won you guys would know . I'd be at your front door with a check in my hand. What fun would it be to have all that cash without friends to do crazy stuff with. You guys are the only people I could take with me around the world to checkout tortoises with . That wouldn't get bored the first day .


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2016)

Me! Me! Take me to the Galapagos Islands!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 10, 2016)

I will if I win . TFO goes to the Galapagos !


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2016)

radiated or Aldebras 4
 everyone


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2016)

as long as you have the space right now​


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Me! Me! Take me to the Galapagos Islands!!!



Who are you kidding? You couldn't leave for that long.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah, but I can dream.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 11, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> They are broke, so they do not pay the winners.


 That is SO WRONG!!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 11, 2016)

Tom said:


> Who are you kidding? You couldn't leave for that long.


We would pay a care taker really good . So she could go .


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 12, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> I'm buying 100 bucks worth of tickets . Ha-ha



Did you really?


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO (Jan 13, 2016)

How tiny are your chances at winning the Powerball jackpot? This tiny. - WSJ.com - graphics.wsj.com
http://graphics.wsj.com/lottery-odds/


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 13, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Did you really?


Yes you only get 50 tickets . If I win its worth it .


----------



## Turtlepete (Jan 13, 2016)

On my way home last night, I stopped by a gas station to grab a drink and stood in line next to a lady buying a ticket. She was commenting on the amount of money it had gotten up to and how the government should be playing because "thats as much as our national debt". I guess she forgot/didn't know that the government wins +/- 40% of every lottery….


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 13, 2016)

I bought a few last night and a few today from a different location. 

My kids are more excited than I am! 
They have already spent the money!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 13, 2016)

Odds in winning are 292 million to 1 I like those odds


----------



## Turtlepete (Jan 13, 2016)

dmmj said:


> Odds in winning are 292 million to 1 I like those odds



Roughly the likelihood of being attacked by a great white shark while being struck by lightning.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 13, 2016)

Turtlepete said:


> Roughly the likelihood of being attacked by a great white shark while being struck by lightning.


that happened to me twice last summer, it was no fun.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 13, 2016)

Well somebody in CA won.


----------

